# Plow Trucks Needed, Michigan



## Patrick34

Timberland Landscape, located in Auburn Hills Michigan, has various positions open:

- Plow truck operators
- Loader operators
- Shovel laborers
- Sub-contractors

Commercial properties only, no residential. Sites located in Auburn Hills, Rochester, Troy and surrounding areas (Michigan). If interested, please send PM or call our office at 248.276.8800.


----------

